# 2 new local hutchs



## bottles_inc (Jun 11, 2021)

Got these 2 in the mail today from Jay of Jay's emporium on ebay. Thanks Jay! Hans Iversen Centrepoint, L.I., and Yetter & Moore Riverhead L.I.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Got these 2 in the mail today from Jay of Jay's emporium on ebay. Thanks Jay! Hans Iversen Centrepoint, L.I., and Yetter & Moore Riverhead L.I. View attachment 226366


Nice ones. Jay gets all kinds of things, not only bottles. I always look when I get an alert to new items listed of his.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2021)

Look at what jays-emporium on ebay has right now. Loads of hutches. Paper label and embossed. Great stuff, place your bids!
ROBBYBOBBY64.





						jays-emporium on eBay
					

Follow jays-emporium on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



					ebay.com


----------



## Timelypicken (Jun 12, 2021)

Very nice bottles


----------



## Hamco (Jun 13, 2021)

nice!


----------



## Patchwerker (Jun 17, 2021)

It's actually Centreport on your bottle, not Centrepoint. And, the town still exists but now they spell it Centerport. I know this because I live here, lol


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 18, 2021)

Patchwerker said:


> It's actually Centreport on your bottle, not Centrepoint. And, the town still exists but now they spell it Centerport. I know this because I live here, lol


Autocorrect got me and I didn't even notice. Wonder why it corrects centerport into centerpoint


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Autocorrect got me and I didn't even notice. Wonder why it corrects centerport into centerpoint


Spell check likes to make me a moran! I was spelling Outwater Ave and when I looked down to see what I was spelling it had changed to Purgatory Road. I must have hit the P instead of the O and the R instead of the T. Freaked me out! Purwater is changed to Purgatory by spell check.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 18, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Spell check likes to make me a moran!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Last time I said that to someone they said "WHAT'S YOUR EXCUSE THE REST OF THE TIME".


----------



## Mailman1960 (Jun 18, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Last time I said that to someone they said "WHAT'S YOUR EXCUSE THE REST OF THE TIME".


I think we could all figure out what we're saying most of time. I'm sure that's not the correct way to say that.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 18, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> I think we could all figure out what we're saying most of time. I'm sure that's not the correct way to say that.


Your right, my opologies.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

